# What car do the LADIES find most appealing?



## insider (7 March 2007)

I had a really interesting conversation with some girls about vehicles that guys have... well I don't want to sway peoples opinions on what they personally find most appealing by telling you what the conclusion of the conversation was... So i'll put up some samples for everyone _(preferably females)_ to judge...

I tried to keep everything under $100,000... Yeah yeah i know it's got nothing to do with stocks but it makes interesting conversation, for me anyway...

IF YOU DON'T LIKE A PARTICULAR BRAND PRETEND IT'S YOUR FAVORITE!!!!


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

SOME CARS


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

AND THE OTHERS


----------



## doctorj (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

Aston Martin DB9. 

Accept no substitutes.


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

I JUST REALIZED I SHOULDN'T HAVE PUT A PORCHE BOXSTER... I SHOULD HAVE PUT A MAZDA MX5 OR HONDA S2000... BUT THE BRANDS AREN'T IMPORTANT


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

Nissan Murano....., I hope.


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

I have a Vespa PX200. Well, actually it's Rach's. I had my Yamaha R1 stolen last year and I'm yet to replace it with some wheels. I have no need for a car at the moment. I live on Brunswick St and rarely leave the post code. 

Having said that, I have an AC Cobra replica in mind. But I need another 200K before Rach will let me have such a toy.  

Surely the chicks would love this:


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

Well I drive a 1993 suzuki swift 1.0 3cylinder manual with girly vinyls on the sides... A real hair dresser car... A real crap car

let me just say that I know what it's like to be hit on by guys... I don't blame girls for being B!@^%s anymore... It's the funniest thing when the guys realize I'm a guy  ... LMAO 

This is the car I want.... The Westfield XTR2... costs about $60,000 and destroys super cars like the Pagani Zonda, Noble M12, Ferrari Enzo and what not on the track


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Well I drive a 1993 suzuki swift 1.0 3cylinder manual with girly vinyls on the sides... A real hair dresser car... A real crap car
> 
> let me just say that I know what it's like to be hit on by guys... I don't blame girls for being B!@^%s anymore... It's the funniest thing when the guys realize I'm a guy  ... LMAO



 Are you a tranny insider?


----------



## noirua (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

Extra Long Stretch Limo. with darkened windows.

http://www.sanfranciscolimo.com/fleet/suv_22pax.htm


----------



## chops_a_must (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*

What? No dattos with SR20s?

And how about sidecars? Hott!


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Are you a tranny insider?



No way. I drive a lot so I got an economic car... Why do you want to know?:casanova: I don't do that kind of stuff... sorry... The girly stickers are still on because If I take them off the fresh paint underneath will show and it'll look dodgy anyway...


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> ...I have an AC Cobra replica in mind. But I need another 200K before Rach will let me have such a toy.
> 
> Surely the chicks would love this:



Bugger the chicks. I'll have that car all to myself.


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

Chicks love anything convertible.
You see like a mad coupe, DB9 or maserati, and you get some Ford convertible and they will like that more, LOL, but seriously.


----------



## tech/a (7 March 2007)

I had a Honda S2000 2 yrs back for 3 yrs.

Was a real head turner.
Didnt take long to realise the Chicks were looking at the car NOT the guy in it!!
Bugga.


----------



## julles (7 March 2007)

The convertable is Nice!!   I want one!

Runner up is the Ute, utes seem to go with blokey blokes and always get my attention when they go past.


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

whatever car i happen to be in the ladies will find the most appealing.

*cue bee gees music, up goes the collar, now there's only one thing left to do....strut!!*


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (7 March 2007)

This is funny stuff

But raises the question (not trying to be sexist), do woman really see an awesome sports car when they look at a Ferrari etc or do they see a big bickies.

Most guys can appreciate a well built, fast, great handling car for what it was designed to be. If you want fun boys buy a Bugatti.

If you want to be appealing, buy a MR-2 spray it pink, put 20 inch mags on it and a SXY80Y licence plate and i'm sure you atract heaps of decent ladies who like you for you   

PS. don't forget to wear your shirt collar up


----------



## Fugazi (7 March 2007)

Exposing my last vestige of Pom-ness:

Bentley does it every time!!!!

Even the wife agrees, and that is definitely saying something.

(yes I know they're German now)


----------



## bigt (7 March 2007)

Original Mini Cooper S

It's the inverse proportion thing...


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> This is funny stuff
> 
> But raises the question (not trying to be sexist), do woman really see an awesome sports car when they look at a Ferrari etc or do they see a big bickies.
> 
> ...




I am the only one who is allowed to wear his shirt collar up - it's my thing. 

The ladies love it when I do my thing.   

*cue porno music*


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

I also notice that people have voted most for covertibles

must be a lot of hairdresser here


----------



## imajica (7 March 2007)

I always find a lear jet goes down well with the ladies


----------



## Jay-684 (7 March 2007)

Obviously if its an expensive marque that a girl knows eg ferarri, bently, BMW, Merc etc they will notice by the emblem. But I'm sure if you bought a TVR, Marcos, and maybe even an Aston Martin or Masarati they would have no idea what it was! (Although I'm sure they would still find it **** hot)

IMO what car a girl finds hot will depend on the girl. Where I live (North Shore, Sydney) it'll either be a Euro or a Ute.


----------



## constable (7 March 2007)

Im just shocked the HZ one tonner doesnt rate a mention amongst the babes out there(  ) Classic blokey ute anyway, and its made frome real steel!


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Im just shocked the HZ one tonner doesnt rate a mention amongst the babes out there(  ) Classic blokey ute anyway, and its made frome real steel!




I think the general concensus is that the babes don't smoke 60 a day and have teeth.


----------



## constable (7 March 2007)

sam76 said:
			
		

> I think the general concensus is that the babes don't smoke 60 a day and have teeth.



Mate that is one funny avatar!!!


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

Cheers!
It's what happens when you can't log on to Comsuck.


----------



## money tree (7 March 2007)

"ladies" dont care about cars.

trailer trash girls may be interested.

seems like a lot of over-compensating for small peckers goin on round here


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 March 2007)

Going out on a politically incorrect limb here, I'd say that women (in general) are clever creatures...they gravitate toward money and nothing says 'money' in Australia like a European 'prestige' vehicle.  Don't be fooled though, a Volkswagon is not a luxury vehicle.


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 March 2007)

money tree said:
			
		

> "ladies" dont care about cars.
> 
> trailer trash girls may be interested.
> 
> seems like a lot of over-compensating for small peckers goin on round here



Exactly. I chose the car I have now specifically because it _doesn't_ look expensive or attract attention.

Last thing I want is something that says "this guy's got money". I don't wear ridiculously expensive clothes etc for the same reason.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

Why is it when people talk about nice cars, some talk about the Penis?

Also I have a problem with anyone who buys a real sports car especially the upper end ones and don't drive them like they were meant to be driven, ie doctors, lawyers, accountants  etc buying new BMW M3 or MERC AMG's or Porsche 911's and just putter along   


Had a delightful run against a chap in a tweaked E46 M3 Convertible Carbon Black (Drooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll) who was in his 40's I'd say and had his wife sitting next to him screaming at him, probably "stop this car right now!" lol (Got my **** handed to me though   )


----------



## The Mint Man (7 March 2007)

lets face it.... cars that are over $100000 will pull more chicks then under so that limit is just a crock!!! 
Even Evo's that have had 30-40K (which in the car scene is common) spent on them would be worth more then $100000. I have seen honda CRX's with engines worth 70k and paint jobs worth 15k. So I suppose it depends on if you mean cars straight off the showroom floor or not.
Also I think that different cars will attract different girls..... however the most expensive one usually works the best  
Like that song goes..."girls dont like boys, girls like cars and money"  
Anyway,
I would have to say that I have always wanted a Ferarri
But if were talking under 100k then would have to go with either the S2000 or the new Mitsubishi Evolution X (yes thats right, 10) which is yet to be released in Australia, more power then its little brothers and a totally different look. Of course I would have to spend a bit on it to make it that little bit better  





more coming.....


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Exactly. I chose the car I have now specifically because it _doesn't_ look expensive or attract attention.
> 
> Last thing I want is something that says "this guy's got money". I don't wear ridiculously expensive clothes etc for the same reason.




I can appreciate that, but I also believe you should spend some money on yourself as well - all within reason though

You can't take it with you, you know.


----------



## The Mint Man (7 March 2007)

cont...
But if I ever had the money (which is extreamly unlikely) and I could actually find one of the few getting around to buy (which is extreamly unlikely) then I would get one of these as it meets the criteria to that song mentioned above.
You need the best part of $2,000,000 to even look at buying one of these. Its the fastest legal car in the world, with a what they call a W16 driving the wheels (2 V8's put together). It makes over 1000hp and has a top speed of over 400km/h, It will also get you to 100Km/h from stand still in about 2.5 seconds.
Of course I talking about the Bugatti
here it is:





By the way this car is actually a very good price considering VW (who built it) is actually losing money on them, they basically said that they only built them to prove they could do what they said they were going to do. And that was to build the fastest street car in the world.
oh by the way it has 4 turbos as well and 10 radiators to cool not just the engine but the turbos and the wing which is hydraulically controlled.

cheers


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 March 2007)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> I would have to say that I have always wanted a Ferarri
> But if were talking under 100k then would have to go with either the S2000 or the new Mitsubishi Evolution X (yes thats right, 10) which is yet to be released in Australia, more power then its little brothers and a totally different look.




Lancers, IMO, have been less than pretty in the past, but make up for sexiness with performce.  The new EVO is BOTH...very hot looking car.


----------



## Julia (7 March 2007)

The nicest car I ever had was a Mercedes 350 SL convertible.  It was a long time ago but that car was as gorgeous to drive as it was beautiful.
It was a bit of a squash, though, with two adults in front and two kids plus a big German Shepherd in the tiny back seat.

These days I'm happy to settle for station wagon or anything similarly practical to cart dogs, and take garden stuff to the dump.

I'd reluctantly have to agree with the blokes who have suggested women are attracted to vehicles which indicate a healthy financial condition.

Good luck, fellas.

Julia


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> cont...
> But if I ever had the money (which is extreamly unlikely) and I could actually find one of the few getting around to buy (which is extreamly unlikely) then I would get one of these as it meets the criteria to that song mentioned above.
> You need the best part of $2,000,000 to even look at buying one of these. Its the fastest legal car in the world, with a what they call a W16 driving the wheels (2 V8's put together). It makes over 1000hp and has a top speed of over 400km/h, It will also get you to 100Km/h from stand still in about 2.5 seconds.
> Of course I talking about the Bugatti
> ...




Did you see Clarkson driving this on Top Gear?

A never to be repeated car.

It cost VW 5 million pounds to build them.

Just to see if it could be done

Have a look at this sucker! 
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/supercars/bugatti-veyron-smash/


----------



## imajica (7 March 2007)

the aston martin vanquish - shaken not stirred


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 March 2007)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Of course I talking about the Bugatti




This is what it looks like broken:

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/03/05/aw-snap-first-bugatti-veyron-to-be-wrecked-on-public-roads/

The first Bugatti stacked on the road...in the UK, of course...bloody wet road and too much right-foot no doubt


----------



## The Mint Man (7 March 2007)

yes I seen it... I drooled :


----------



## professor_frink (7 March 2007)

Wonder what it says about my girl when I drive around in a 1985 corolla with 400,000 kms under it's belt  

Insider, we should have race- corolla vs suzuki. It would be the race of the century


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

LOL this thread should be changed to "What car do MEN find most appealing?"


----------



## doctorj (7 March 2007)

And so it should!

How many women know anything about cars or are able to tell the difference between a datsun and a maserati?







Just kidding


----------



## noirua (7 March 2007)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> cont...
> But if I ever had the money (which is extreamly unlikely) and I could actually find one of the few getting around to buy (which is extreamly unlikely) then I would get one of these as it meets the criteria to that song mentioned above.
> You need the best part of $2,000,000 to even look at buying one of these. Its the fastest legal car in the world, with a what they call a W16 driving the wheels (2 V8's put together). It makes over 1000hp and has a top speed of over 400km/h, It will also get you to 100Km/h from stand still in about 2.5 seconds.
> Of course I talking about the Bugatti
> ...




Hi, The lady who was in a crash with this car, I think it's yours, is reported to be totally unimpressed by the "bugatti":  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/surrey/6422215.stm


----------



## The Mint Man (7 March 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> Lancers, IMO, have been less than pretty in the past, but make up for sexiness with performce.  The new EVO is BOTH...very hot looking car.



I have always loved them, they look mean in the rear mirror... but this one seems to mix a softer side in but still keep it aggressive... very nice IMO. I have mates with an evo 4 and 3 that have pushed 420kw and 290kw respectively at all four wheels, not at the engine!! .... so if this one is ment to be better all round then there will be some beasts out there ready to chew up those so called aussie muscle cars... not that the Evo's couldn't do it off the showroom floor anyway!


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

That's awesome!

3 links to the same accident!!

and it only happened a couple of days ago!

umm can anyone say "car fanatics"!!!


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> I have always loved them, they look mean in the rear mirror... but this one seems to mix a softer side in but still keep it aggressive... very nice IMO. I have mates with an evo 4 and 3 that have pushed 420kw and 290kw respectively at all four wheels, not at the engine!! .... so if this one is ment to be better all round then there will be some beasts out there ready to chew up those so called aussie muscle cars... not that the Evo's couldn't do it off the showroom floor anyway!




geez how do they keep traction?


----------



## constable (7 March 2007)

doctorj said:
			
		

> And so it should!
> 
> How many women know anything about cars or are able to tell the difference between a datsun and a maserati?
> 
> ...



I agree






Just kidding (so this is how we get away it)


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 March 2007)

No votes for the wagon...clearly there aren't any Swedes on this board


----------



## The Mint Man (7 March 2007)

sam76 said:
			
		

> geez how do they keep traction?



You learn how far you can push them before they break traction but evos are pretty good at keeping it in the first place.....
byt your right, if they wanted to lay 4wd tyre marks they could do that easily. haha.... its quite a sight  

The biggest beast that any of my mates ever had was a Skyline that had quite a bit spent on it (well over 100k, the car cost 70k just to buy in the first place).
Anyway, it ended up pulling about 620kw at all four... words cant explain this thing, You almost had to be mad to drive it!!! 
Just to put this is perspective, this car probably would have beat the Bugatti, at least in a straight line anyway. Now I know thats a big call but this car was all but a drag car.... it was driven on the street but probably belonged on the drag strip. I estimate that it would have had around 700kw at the engine (at the time) which would be 938hp... not far off bugatti's claim ay?
however this was really pushing its limits as it endend blowing on the dyno at Autosalon in Sydney.... needless to say the owner was pissed considering he had been talking it up. But from there he just simply ordered an engine from a workshop in japan with the whole box and dice. Too much money! 

EDIT: just thought that I would add one funny thing.... when the skyline blew up on the dyno it still managed to pull about 290kw from memory... thats more at the 4 wheels (of a blown car) then holden can claim at the engine on their V8's!


----------



## Prospector (7 March 2007)

Oh pulease....why cant I have a convertible SAAB or BM?

Dammit, you meant which car should guys drive?  I dont care what guys drive, I wanna convertible SAAB for me!


----------



## GreatPig (7 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Why is it when people talk about nice cars, some talk about the Penis?



Saw a cartoon some time ago (which I can't find now) that showed 4 or 5 fancy sports cars parked up against the wall of a building. A sign on the wall above them said "Penis Enlargement Clinic".

GP


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2007)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> You learn how far you can push them before they break traction but evos are pretty good at keeping it in the first place.....
> byt your right, if they wanted to lay 4wd tyre marks they could do that easily. haha.... its quite a sight
> 
> The biggest beast that any of my mates ever had was a Skyline that had quite a bit spent on it (well over 100k, the car cost 70k just to buy in the first place).
> ...




Sarweeet  :afro:


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

julles said:
			
		

> The convertable is Nice!!   I want one!
> 
> Runner up is the Ute, utes seem to go with blokey blokes and always get my attention when they go past.




Yep that's what I thought... The conclusion was that the Porche Boxster showed that the guy was a confident successful guy but the ute showed that the guy was confident and had more what I'd like to call 'masculine power'. A kind of energy that attracts chicks to go to bed with them... They think of the driver of the ute as a real man... More like a lover than a provider, the bad boy in the movies... 

Now the results in the pole are very skewed to the convertible and the european car... but I think that's because most people assume that was what should happen... Maybe it proves there aren't that many women in ASF...

Now all I got to do is find a way to get these cars into the clubs


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

sam76 said:
			
		

> I also notice that people have voted most for covertibles
> 
> must be a lot of hairdresser here




I voted the ute


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> Wonder what it says about my girl when I drive around in a 1985 corolla with 400,000 kms under it's belt
> 
> Insider, we should have race- corolla vs suzuki. It would be the race of the century




I accept the challenge... which super market car park?   

The truth is as long as you dress well it doesn't matter what car you drive... your clothes and shoes say more about you than a car that you're rarely seen with...

This is my car minus the stickers... It's faster than a ferrari, when you throw it off a cliff...


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Oh pulease....why cant I have a convertible SAAB or BM?
> 
> Dammit, you meant which car should guys drive?  I dont care what guys drive, I wanna convertible SAAB for me!




Nothing is a bigger head turner for guys (for me especially) than a chick in a convertible... That's all you need to know... 

Nothing turns my head away more than a chick in a van...

p.s. Saab's are crap...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

UTE's have muscle?

I had no problem chewing up a new Maloo R8, 6Ltr Big V8 vs 10yr old 3ltr Straight 6 BMW Engine, when will Aussie Car Makers learn how to make a decent engine?   :


----------



## The Mint Man (7 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> UTE's have muscle?
> 
> I had no problem chewing up a new Maloo R8, 6Ltr Big V8 vs 10yr old 3ltr Straight 6 BMW Engine, when will Aussie Car Makers learn how to make a decent engine?   :



too true!
I mean the V8 supercar series (before it was called that) had jap cars in there such as the Skyline..... It wasnt too long before the Aussie makes namely ford and holden realised that they had a way to go to even catch up let alone beat them!!
So what do they do.... simple, they ban those cars from the series. It was no supprise that mitsubishi and toyota were knocked back before they even had a chance to put their case forward, when (about a year or so ago) there was word that the series may be looking at introducing another make into the mix. the aussie makes are scared! They dont want to be beaten like that again, they have worked hard to market/tell young Australian ignorant males that holden and ford are the be all and end all.


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 March 2007)

Anyone can borrow lots of money. As I've seen someone do quite recently, it's damn easy to borrow double your annual income (before tax) even without a secure job and blow the lot on a rapidly depreciating car.

It might have made a meaningful statement about wealth in the past but in 2007 a fancy car most likely says "I'm in debt up to my eyeballs".


----------



## money tree (7 March 2007)

it also says

"Im so bad with money that I invest in a depreciating asset that loses 20% on day one, and need a full time job just to cover the insurance. Go out with me and I will have to work overtime, but still wont be able to afford to buy you anything. I will spend all my spare time working on my car instead of with you. I have a small pecker and a large ego"


----------



## Prospector (7 March 2007)

Last time I drove in a convertible (Bentley, btw) I had some odd companions.  DO they detract from 'the look'.


----------



## constable (7 March 2007)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Anyone can borrow lots of money. As I've seen someone do quite recently, it's damn easy to borrow double your annual income (before tax) even without a secure job and blow the lot on a rapidly depreciating car.
> 
> It might have made a meaningful statement about wealth in the past but in 2007 a fancy car most likely says "I'm in debt up to my eyeballs".



"i'm in debt up to my eyeballs.....or its leased"


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

money tree said:
			
		

> it also says
> 
> "Im so bad with money that I invest in a depreciating asset that loses 20% on day one, and need a full time job just to cover the insurance. Go out with me and I will have to work overtime, but still wont be able to afford to buy you anything. I have a small pecker and a large ego"




There are a lot of P platers in my area that do this... they drive Alfas, Bm's mercs, FPV's and HSV's... Soon I will never have to see them again because I'll be moving out of my parents place and they will be living with them until 25 plus

As for the small pecker thing...Well im not interested in other men's peckers but usually people who brag about having a big one don't... And guys that usually bag other guys for having a smaller pecker are self concious about their's... It's just my opinion


----------



## Bronte (7 March 2007)

What do you reckon this old car says about a fella?


----------



## CanOz (7 March 2007)

money tree said:
			
		

> it also says
> 
> "Im so bad with money that I invest in a depreciating asset that loses 20% on day one, and need a full time job just to cover the insurance. Go out with me and I will have to work overtime, but still wont be able to afford to buy you anything. I will spend all my spare time working on my car instead of with you. I have a small pecker and a large ego"




Some people that buy those cars can afford it, and actually have a love of cars. I realise its not the majority.

Some people find ways to put 80 or $90k up thier nose, or in thier viens.....others like to buy a car that they have always dreamed about.

To each is own. One day i'll buy another HSV i hope. I'll enjoy driving it on the great ocean road, and long trips, on Sundays. It will kill me to think about how the money could be working for me, but its the only large material possesion that i fancy.

I won't lease it, or borrow all the money for it though.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (7 March 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> What do you reckon this old car says about a fella?




Pedantic, thrifty, obsessive, eccentric, & nostalgic


----------



## Bronte (7 March 2007)

Very good CanOz, thank you


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

money tree said:
			
		

> it also says
> 
> "Im so bad with money that I invest in a depreciating asset that loses 20% on day one, and need a full time job just to cover the insurance. Go out with me and I will have to work overtime, but still wont be able to afford to buy you anything. I will spend all my spare time working on my car instead of with you. I have a small pecker and a large ego"




LOL your a champion.
Thats your best post so far!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Some people find ways to put 80 or $90k up thier nose, or in thier viens.....
> Cheers,





It actually took me a few seconds to get that lol


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> I won't lease it, or borrow all the money for it though.
> 
> Cheers,



 If you own a business leasing a car may actually be the better option depending on your circumstances


----------



## The Mint Man (7 March 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Some people that buy those cars can afford it, and actually have a love of cars. I realise its not the majority.
> 
> Some people find ways to put 80 or $90k up thier nose, or in thier viens.....others like to buy a car that they have always dreamed about.
> 
> Cheers,




thank you!!
Thats why were called enthusiast. I even started a business selling performance parts, I loved it that much. Click on my link below... shameless plug   

Imagine saying to chicks. Im an investor that sits in front of my 19" screen all day chating on asf...I make money but have nothing to spend it on... besides you of course.. if that will get you out of my hair!! Im not into cars, going out, walks on the beach etc.. I simply dont have the time. if you want sex, bad luck... sorry but Ive gotta make this trade.  (jokes)


----------



## Broadside (7 March 2007)

if people want to spend their money on a beautiful car good luck to them, what's the point of making / accumulating money (which is why most of us are at this site) if you can't enjoy it?  I am looking forward to making some big bucks this year, putting some back into shares, some to charity, putting some aside and splurging the rest on a decadent car.

As George Best said (paraphrased and paralytic) I spent most of my money on booze and cheap women, the rest I just wasted.

My goal is a Beemer 330 convertible.


----------



## zed327 (7 March 2007)

My wife made the foolish asumption that i was trading to make $ for our retirement. Thanks to LHG i now own a original 1971 XY GT. Got my dream car


----------



## Broadside (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Well I drive a 1993 suzuki swift 1.0 3cylinder manual with girly vinyls on the sides... A real hair dresser car... A real crap car
> 
> let me just say that I know what it's like to be hit on by guys... I don't blame girls for being B!@^%s anymore... It's the funniest thing when the guys realize I'm a guy  ... LMAO
> 
> This is the car I want.... The Westfield XTR2... costs about $60,000 and destroys super cars like the Pagani Zonda, Noble M12, Ferrari Enzo and what not on the track




insider do you watch Top Gear?  I think I saw Jeremy Clarkson drive this he said it was the most fun he's ever had, his face was contorted from the G forces...um I mean the Westfield not the Suzuki.


----------



## nomore4s (7 March 2007)

zed327 said:
			
		

> My wife made the foolish asumption that i was trading to make $ for our retirement. Thanks to LHG i now own a original 1971 XY GT. Got my dream car




lol, nice car for a ford, bet the wife was impressed


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 March 2007)

Sounds a bit like Little Britain

Ladies find Ladies cars the most appealing, because they are ladies.

Garpal


----------



## marklar (7 March 2007)

The girlies used to like my TT roadster.  My mini (2006, supercharged but not a convertable) doesn't get the same amount of attention, but it's more fun to drive!

m.


----------



## nomore4s (7 March 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> The girlies used to like my TT roadster.  My mini (2006, supercharged but not a convertable) doesn't get the same amount of attention, but it's more fun to drive!
> 
> m.




lol, speaking of TT roadsters I used to work for a company where the MD had one, he was quite a large man and he used to have quite a bit of trouble getting in and out of it, used to have to push the seat right back. Without being nasty it was pretty amusing to watch.


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

*Re: What do the LADIES find most appealing*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> insider do you watch Top Gear?  I think I saw Jeremy Clarkson drive this he said it was the most fun he's ever had, his face was contorted from the G forces...um I mean the Westfield not the Suzuki.




That's where I saw the car... It was love at first sight


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

I still have a soft spot for these: (used to own one and still regret selling it)


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> I still have a soft spot for these: (used to own one and still regret selling it)




I understand... I was thinking of getting a datsun 260 and then getting a body kit to look like an E type... I can't afford the real thing


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

... I just love these too (1964 S-Type Jaguar). One day I'll restore one.


----------



## insider (7 March 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> ... I just love these too (1964 S-Type Jaguar). One day I'll restore one.



 lol... it just reminds me of a funeral car.... does it come with a coffin?  

just kidding... It's nice!!!!


----------



## Kauri (7 March 2007)

Late brother in laws car... he always wanted to buy and restore one of these, but couldn't afford it, so built one from scratch ....


----------



## barney (7 March 2007)

insider said:
			
		

> lol... it just reminds me of a funeral car.... does it come with a coffin?
> 
> just kidding... It's nice!!!!




For some strange reason it reminds me of a Koala bear!!! ........... I have no idea why ............. could be the couple of beers I've had


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

barney said:
			
		

> For some strange reason it reminds me of a Koala bear!!! ........... I have no idea why ............. could be the couple of beers I've had



You might like this one then


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

I've alway liked the old T-birds too.


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

I'd happily park one of these in the garage too


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Pedantic, thrifty, obsessive, eccentric, & nostalgic




Pendantic - Yep
Thrifty - Absolutly not
Obsessive - LOL probably
Nostalgic - Most definately

I've got one almost identical to the one in the photo (not a convertible) and have spent a goddamn fortune on it! lol

But it pulls attention more than any car I've ever driven, including the e-type. I even get Porche owners chasing me down and wanting to look at it LOL (Not that I seek attention, it just happens)

Cheers


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (7 March 2007)

Ok guys, you want a real VW? 

Take a look at this.

Jet - powered!


----------



## wayneL (7 March 2007)

AnalysisParalysis said:
			
		

> Ok guys, you want a real VW?
> 
> Take a look at this.
> 
> Jet - powered!



LOL

I like it! Where do I get one?


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

Broadside said:
			
		

> if people want to spend their money on a beautiful car good luck to them, what's the point of making / accumulating money (which is why most of us are at this site) if you can't enjoy it?  I am looking forward to making some big bucks this year, putting some back into shares, some to charity, putting some aside and splurging the rest on a decadent car.
> 
> As George Best said (paraphrased and paralytic) I spent most of my money on booze and cheap women, the rest I just wasted.
> 
> My goal is a Beemer 330 convertible.




Go one better.
M3.

And i agree with your comments.


----------



## stevo (7 March 2007)

I have found that the ladies like convertibles. They are certainly was very popular with my daughters when I occasionally picked them up in one. My youngest daughter (now 20) was particularly fond of it although I wouldn't let her drive it. I like the infinite headroom.

Like tech I also had an S2000 for a few years - a concession for selling the bike. It revved higher than my old bike! It was a wonderful car to drive with the top down a twisty country roads. The wife loved it (surprisingly) also just because the top dropped. It was noisy, especially above 6000rpm, didn't have a glovebox and could not be considered spacious but she loved to ride in it. I miss it.

Stevo


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

stevo said:
			
		

> I have found that the ladies like convertibles. They are certainly was very popular with my daughters when I occasionally picked them up in one. My youngest daughter (now 20) was particularly fond of it although I wouldn't let her drive it. I like the infinite headroom.
> 
> Like tech I also had an S2000 for a few years - a concession for selling the bike. It revved higher than my old bike! It was a wonderful car to drive with the top down a twisty country roads. The wife loved it (surprisingly) also just because the top dropped. It was noisy, especially above 6000rpm, didn't have a glovebox and could not be considered spacious but she loved to ride in it. I miss it.
> 
> Stevo




Well Stevo im sure after your success in this bullmarket you can afford to upgrade to a Continental GT.


----------



## insider (8 March 2007)

By the way guys i just got back from watching the Mundine Fight.... Mundine won... he won by Technical Knock Out in the 9th round


----------



## barney (8 March 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> You might like this one then




That white bear reminds me of a Jaguar for some reason ........... mmm ....... might have to give up the brown ale I think........

Nice picture Wayne ............ Is that bear old enough to drive?


----------



## barney (8 March 2007)

insider said:
			
		

> By the way guys i just got back from watching the Mundine Fight.... Mundine won... he won by Technical Knock Out in the 9th round




Ditto Insider,  The man is the "Man" .......... whether people like his ego or not, the bugga can sure box .......... world class.


----------



## bvbfan (8 March 2007)

Only one car for me
Pierce Silver Arrow

More pics here
http://www.atspeedimages.com/blackhawk/1933_pierce-arrow_silver_arrow_midsection.jpg
http://www.atspeedimages.com/blackhawk/1933_pierce-arrow_silver_arrow_rear.jpg
http://www.atspeedimages.com/blackhawk/1933_pierce-arrow_silver_arrow_rear_2.jpg
http://www.atspeedimages.com/blackhawk/1933_pierce-arrow_silver_arrow_front_end.jpg


For a modern car I wouldn't mind the Audi RS4


----------



## PureCoco (8 March 2007)

Here is a good site for modern sexy cars http://www.p1international.com.au/carDetails.html

Personally I have the logical mum drive about Honda but can always dream. More practical for getting large art canvas around my b-friend has a Porsche Cayman S which i couldn't get the paintbrushes in!


----------



## stevo (8 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Well Stevo im sure after your success in this bullmarket you can afford to upgrade to a Continental GT.



Whilst it is an object of lust the Aston Martin Vantage would be more to my liking - until my rational side kicks in and says "a $50,000 car will get me there just as well as $250,000" . There is still a fair bit of my father's influence (the old bugger) when it comes to cars - he prefers his 10 year old Magna over his late model Merc. I don't know why.

Terrible isn't it, so many great cars but too much sensibility. I've been driving a Phantom Purple Mazda 3 of late - and not the turbo one. *With women in my life colour is very important.*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Go one better.
> M3.




Couldn't agree more, as long as he drives it hard!


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (8 March 2007)

stevo said:
			
		

> Whilst it is an object of lust the Aston Martin Vantage would be more to my liking - until my rational side kicks in and says "a $50,000 car will get me there just as well as $250,000" . There is still a fair bit of my father's influence (the old bugger) when it comes to cars - he prefers his 10 year old Magna over his late model Merc. I don't know why.




Because it's less worry, getting hit with shopping trolleys, stonechips etc.


----------



## marklar (8 March 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> lol, speaking of TT roadsters I used to work for a company where the MD had one, he was quite a large man and he used to have quite a bit of trouble getting in and out of it, used to have to push the seat right back. Without being nasty it was pretty amusing to watch.



For a convertable there was a surprising amount of room inside, although the seat didn't go back all that far.

Current dream car was the black AMG merc at the Melbourne Motor Show, although I think they should call it the "drug dealer edition"... or one of the Ferraris... maybe once INL's share price takes off  : 

m.


----------



## chops_a_must (14 March 2007)

The most looks I ever had whilst in a car, was when I used to tow my speedway solo around. Certainly did used to impress the ladies for some reason.

As a side note. Does anyone in the Perth region want to buy my CBR250RR? 
It's had the rev limiter lifted from the standard 19.5 x 1000 to 20.5 x 1000. It carries 200km/h with ease. Actually got it up to about 215km/h when I weighed about 68kg's. Reckon I could have got it a bit faster had I not been too tall for the bike and been able to get out of the wind.


----------



## dj_420 (30 March 2007)

surely a nice mustang would be a good addition for the garage. big muscle all the way!!


----------



## dj_420 (30 March 2007)

or this one: a 67 mustang fastback!


----------



## HRL (30 March 2007)

Probably depends on the lady but the most attention I ever got from women because of a car was a Mini Cooper... might have been because it was one of the first of the new Mini's around when I bought it because plenty of guys were looking at it too!


----------

